# My makeup corner....



## SnowWhiteQueen (Jun 4, 2007)

This is where I keep all my MAC in my room...it isn't a huge collection but I love it!!!  Everything is MAC there except my MakeUpForever Duo Mat Powder (by the speed stick).  Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 4, 2007)

Awe, very nice collection.


----------



## june19th (Jun 5, 2007)

Great collection! I love how you set it up, it looks so colorful!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 5, 2007)

Do you apply your m/u there or do you just store it there?


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jun 5, 2007)

Aw lovely collection hon.


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 5, 2007)

thats a great collection and very well organized!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 5, 2007)

love it!!!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 5, 2007)

nice collection... and fantasy by britney spears??  i thought i was the only dork who actually bought that!!


----------



## evekk (Jun 5, 2007)

Fab!  Looks so intimate!  And I have the same Hello Kitty print bag series!  I got three in a market in HK for bargain price!


----------



## macface (Jun 5, 2007)

They way you have looks very pretty neat and girly very nice.


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks so much for your comments guys!!!!!!!   I don't do my makeup there, I bring what I want to use to the bathroom mirror - much better lighting!!!  

And yeah, love hello kitty.  My 4 year old cousin has the same alarm clock as me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  

And I love that Fantasy perfume!!!!  If they ever stopped making it I would buy a million backups, hahahaa.  People always ask me what I'm wearing and they get all embarassed when I say Britney Spears
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  But I love it!!!!  We can both be dorks, hahaha!


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 7, 2007)

You have such a nice display, I like your mac stash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I like the range of colours of your l/g - I think we have a lot of the same ones


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 10, 2007)

I have that same Hello Kitty clock.


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_I have that same Hello Kitty clock._

 
So do I!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8)


----------



## TeenageHead77 (Jul 4, 2007)

very cute.
I love fantasy by Britney too!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 4, 2007)

Very pretty and neat.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jul 6, 2007)

So pretty, I wish I had somewhere to display my collection!!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 11, 2007)

beautiful. you are so well organized.  i felt like i was browsing at a MAC store!


----------



## frocher (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice set up,  it showcases your goodies.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 17, 2007)

WOW nice collection you got there, I love B/Spears fantasy !!!


----------



## wahine (Aug 17, 2007)

how neat! you just inspired me to clean up mine


----------



## pyxystixx (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks cool!  I love how you put it on a black stand...makes the colors stand out more.


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 26, 2007)

That's fabulous, very neat! If I were you everything would be all over the place ha


----------



## nunu (Aug 28, 2007)

a very nice collection


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Lovely collection, sweetie!


----------

